# Warlock: Selva Terrarium | Forest Floor 18" X 18"



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi.. this is my first BUILD ever!

i am using Hydrophytes Floor system.. i liked the set up.. AND i didn't have to try and figure out where to put the plants.. LOL


Exo Terra 18x18x24 new


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

False Floor with the screen in the tank.. i have a ZOO MED tank.. but it is not as high.. so the STOCK FF is kind of high.. so i also had the ExoTerra to build first


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

the AIR HOSE to circulation the air in false floor..


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

False Floor with the pots in place..


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

trying to figure out placement of the plants..


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

Finally got it sorted!.. for now.. lol


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

Front view full screen


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

i found some Driftwood.. i forgot i had.. LOL!!!

FTW!!


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

still need some more ABG Mix..

i have sea grape leaves, live oak and Magnolia leave to add..

plus need some spring tails.. 

plus plus.. i will be needing some Fruit Fly cultures..


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

this will be home.. for some Luecs.. 

i will add them when i can find some good stock!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey that's looking good!

I wouldn't use more than just a thin layer of the potting mix on top of the plate. That will be great to get some leaf litter in there.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice use of the forest floor plate. Migh have to get one of those!


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

thanks!!

i just wanted a little bit more for a uniform layer.. so i need to abit more..

i have been MISTING with Distilled water.. a few times aday..


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Nice use of the forest floor plate. Migh have to get one of those!


i love it!

mostly.. cuz it took guess work out of placement 

HYPO

picked out the plants for me.. i will list the names when i track them .. i need to find my list


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

warlock said:


> i found some Driftwood.. i forgot i had.. LOL!!!
> 
> FTW!!


I like that driftwood too! 

That will be looking good as the plants start to grow in. That _Philo_. and the white-variegated ginger should both start to reach up pretty quick. 

It will take a long time, but that _Hoffmania_ will make a nice centerpiece plant...it just grows real slow. The foliage is this excellent velvety burgundy.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Plant list please


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

jacobi said:


> Plant list please


i think this is my plant list.. 

(Noid) Ginger

Schismatoglottis picta 

NOID Selaginella 

Philodendron bippenefolium

Geonoma interrupta

prayer plant

Hoffmania


----------



## DracheFrau (May 23, 2012)

Looking good! Can't wait to see it finished. 
I'm considering using Hydro's method for my upcoming leuc tank.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

DracheFrau said:


> Looking good! Can't wait to see it finished.
> I'm considering using Hydro's method for my upcoming leuc tank.


i think i want my plants to settle in for now.. 

they need to acclimate into new environment.. 

and it will give me time to find some good stock


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

warlock said:


> i think this is my plant list..
> 
> (Noid) Ginger
> 
> ...



I think that that is almost all of the plants, but you also have that little grassy Commelinaceae sp. in there. That is a nice little plant. It only grows about 6" tall and real fast too. You can see it in this picture just to the right of the red _Fittonia_ in the setup that I have over at the pet shop.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

i hope the plants settle in soon


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Let me know when you need some flies and I'll be more then happy to drop a culture or two off to you.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Let me know when you need some flies and I'll be more then happy to drop a culture or two off to you.


thanks blue!! that would be awesome.. 

your help is appreciated..


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

warlock said:


> i hope the plants settle in soon


Those plants should start to grow pretty soon. Just keep misting them, but not too wet. Once you get the livestock in there you probably won't have to fertilize anymore, but to get the plants started it would be good to water with a dilute liquid fert. I like to use Miracle Gro at 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of RO water and that seems to work well.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Lookin good bud!


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks field.. 

its at least a start 

not in a rush to dump frogs in.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Every time I do a new build, I add a small handful of earthworm castings. Not only are they a very gentle, yet effective fertilizer, but they are also full of nice enzymes and microbiotics. I've really noticed a difference since I started doing this.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

interesting.. i am not sure if can could find a handful or two


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Every time I do a new build, I add a small handful of earthworm castings. Not only are they a very gentle, yet effective fertilizer, but they are also full of nice enzymes and microbiotics. I've really noticed a difference since I started doing this.


That's a good idea. Do you know if commercial earthworm castings are mainly sold as live biologically-active products, or are they usually sterilized? I have wondered about how to jump-start beneficial bacteria without all kinds of other stuff that might come in with soil or other organic matter.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Every time I do a new build, I add a small handful of earthworm castings. Not only are they a very gentle, yet effective fertilizer, but they are also full of nice enzymes and microbiotics. I've really noticed a difference since I started doing this.


found a place!!
The Great Outdoors Nursery - Austin's Outdoor Garden Adventure Starts Here - 2730 S. Congress Ave. Austin, TX 78704

central austin.. great place..

sell worm castings by the pound!!

do i sprinkle over the substrate... or mix in with the soil in pot?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I buy them locally, so they are living. Not so sure about mail order. I simply sprinkle them over the top of the substrate, concentrating on the root ball areas.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I buy them locally, so they are living. Not so sure about mail order. I simply sprinkle them over the top of the substrate, concentrating on the root ball areas.


me too.. this place is one of first ORGANIC garden/nursery places in austin.. its like 8 min drive 

thanks for tip.. !


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Have you gotten any leaf litter into there yet?


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> Have you gotten any leaf litter into there yet?


yep.. i have some live oak in there


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

warlock said:


> found a place!!
> The Great Outdoors Nursery - Austin's Outdoor Garden Adventure Starts Here - 2730 S. Congress Ave. Austin, TX 78704
> 
> central austin.. great place..
> ...


I love that place!!! They have the giant windchimes right? By Giant I mean 20ft tall hanging from a 200yr old oak tree. They used to have a sign that said "The cheapeast hose on Congress" lol too funny.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I love that place!!! They have the giant windchimes right? By Giant I mean 20ft tall hanging from a 200yr old oak tree. They used to have a sign that said "The cheapeast hose on Congress" lol too funny.


going tomorrow 

and i sure hope the chimes are there!


----------



## zamboey (Aug 16, 2009)

Great idea with the plant setup. I wonder if you will be able to put more sensitive plants such as orchid on the ground with that setup.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

zamboey said:


> Great idea with the plant setup. I wonder if you will be able to put more sensitive plants such as orchid on the ground with that setup.


It would work great with a true terrestrial orchid, such as a _Paphiopedilum_.









(Wikimedia Commons image: Fileaphiopedilum acmodontum.jpg - Wikimedia Commons)


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

going to keep my eyes open for these!!


----------



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

I like the false bottom. I'd like to see how all the plants turn out in the long run. stagnated water might make the root become rotten. 

keep us updated!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

How are the plants doing in here? Are they growing yet?


----------



## DutchScum (Jan 11, 2012)

i love how the viv is still in the box


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

Epikmuffin said:


> I like the false bottom. I'd like to see how all the plants turn out in the long run. stagnated water might make the root become rotten.
> 
> keep us updated!


there is an AIR PUMP the moves the air underneath.. 



hydrophyte said:


> How are the plants doing in here? Are they growing yet?


one did not make it  the others are well.. i added worm castings last week.. 



DutchScum said:


> i love how the viv is still in the box


i was lazy.. LOL!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

warlock said:


> there is an AIR PUMP the moves the air underneath..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you ever get a chance it would be fun to see a photo update. I am curious to see what those plants are doing in there.


----------



## Lbacha (Sep 7, 2011)

I saw that you have the schismattoglottis picta in the front let me warn you it has gotten really big in my tank 18" tall with 12" long leaves so you may eventually wnat to put it towards the rear. Mine sits with continuously wet feet in a highly fertilized tank though.

Len


----------

